# Review: Machare Kilamanjaro - Ethical Additions



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yesterday whilst out visiting a friend I was offered a chance to try Machare Kilamanjaro from Ethical Additions.

This coffee was prepared in a french press and had been ground for the purpose.

The coffee was stronger than other Tanzanian coffees I have tried in a French Press but had no distinguishable traits that made you go 'wow'. In fairness the coffee was roasted and ground several months ago, yet the bag was opened within the past 24 hours so the best of the flavours and aromas may have escaped or faded.

On the guide below (from http://www.eacoffee.co.uk) the coffee was rated as a 4 - which I agree entirely with










I'd love to review the coffee again as an espresso (in whole bean form) as I think it would be a great base for a blend, perhaps balanced out with the coffee I reviewed earlier today.

Check out the Ethical Addictions website for latest news and updates and for opportunities to travel to origin with the founders of the company.


----------

